# Now why do you think you get to talk about this to a stranger?



## granfire (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is what happened:
Sometime in early January a survey/article about strong women, leadership role models included a link to the Texas lawmaker lady who filibustered for 13 hours, disregarding her own health, in order to prevent sneaky backdoor legislation being passed. 
Subject: 'Abortion' (you will remember, we talked about it, I am sure)

Which lead to the claim that the Girl Scouts (GSUSA) support planned parenthood and abortion - which they don't.

Now fast forward, to some time in February:
A friend of mine takes her girls door to door. Somebody tells them 'no, because the GS support abortion'
Uh...I suppose I should mention that her daughters are 6 and 10....

last Monday we had our regular meeting. I forgot how we got to talking about it, but one of my cadets tells me somebody told her that at Walmart as we were selling cookies.

of course, we had an impromptu talk about that, as that is something that needs to be addressed.

But why do people think they are entitled to bring a topic like this up to minors they do not know? 
My girl is 14, and pretty nonchalant about things...but elementary school kids?

Speaking to the girls, they should just say 'no thanks'
If they indeed have to voice their reasons, they should approach an adult, better yet write a letter to headquarters! 

I was just speechless when I heard that the first time around, rather upset when it happened a second time.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 7, 2014)

Same reason I am naked when a person knocks on my door selling stuff I suppose.

Going door to door is going to be tough. Because you are encroaching on their space and by definition working by their rules of proprietary.


----------



## granfire (Mar 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Same reason I am naked when a person knocks on my door selling stuff I suppose.
> 
> Going door to door is going to be tough. Because you are encroaching on their space and by definition working by their rules of proprietary.



You answer the door naked when a kinder gardener knocks, I think you will have to answer to a higher authority! 

I mean I can appreciate the difference in opinion, but you don't talk to the kids, you take it up with an adult.
For starters, they were misinformed, and then of course, that's not a topic I normally talk about with any of the scouts (even the 16/17 yo boys...sex, I mean.) It's not what we do. It's the parent's job first and foremost. Not a complete stranger off the street! Even if you knock on the door.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 8, 2014)

granfire said:


> You answer the door naked when a kinder gardener knocks, I think you will have to answer to a higher authority!
> 
> I mean I can appreciate the difference in opinion, but you don't talk to the kids, you take it up with an adult.
> For starters, they were misinformed, and then of course, that's not a topic I normally talk about with any of the scouts (even the 16/17 yo boys...sex, I mean.) It's not what we do. It's the parent's job first and foremost. Not a complete stranger off the street! Even if you knock on the door.



It is not a comment off the street it is on the threshold of someone else's home.

You can be misinformed in your own home if you want you can even be inapropriate.

Honestly I don't think it is appropriate to knock on my door and sell me stuff in the first place. But I do night shift and so am biased.


----------



## granfire (Mar 8, 2014)

drop bear said:


> It is not a comment off the street it is on the threshold of someone else's home.
> 
> You can be misinformed in your own home if you want you can even be inapropriate.
> 
> Honestly I don't think it is appropriate to knock on my door and sell me stuff in the first place. But I do night shift and so am biased.



Somebody knocks on your door you can still have a) manners, b) tact and politely say 'I don't want any' instead of talking about things that are over the head of young kids, and frankly not your business to talk about to children that aren't yours. (and you open the door naked, I think you pretty much crossed that thresh hold...but that was not the point, although, it could have been)
The second incident BTW happened at a store that graciously allows the girls to set up shop there. 

As far as the shift thing, I get it. But unless you put up signs, I don't think you can get mad at people knocking on your door during 'normal' hours. (would you flash the mail man if they knocked on your door with a package?)


----------



## drop bear (Mar 8, 2014)

granfire said:


> Somebody knocks on your door you can still have a) manners, b) tact and politely say 'I don't want any' instead of talking about things that are over the head of young kids, and frankly not your business to talk about to children that aren't yours. (and you open the door naked, I think you pretty much crossed that thresh hold...but that was not the point, although, it could have been)
> The second incident BTW happened at a store that graciously allows the girls to set up shop there.
> 
> As far as the shift thing, I get it. But unless you put up signs, I don't think you can get mad at people knocking on your door during 'normal' hours. (would you flash the mail man if they knocked on your door with a package?)



Shared public space. Yes there should be an expectation about behaviour. 

A persons home not so much. What a person talks about in their own home is their buisness. Some peoples homes and conversations are not appropriate for children. And children should not be brought to those homes. 

That is why people have homes. So that they can create a personal space.

Why is the onus on me to ajust my personal space to acomidate the whims of complete strangers who see my house and just thought they would drop by and sell some sort of point.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 8, 2014)

But according to you abortions are your god given right why would you be ashamed to have your girls hear the word?


----------



## granfire (Mar 8, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> But according to you abortions are your god given right why would you be ashamed to have your girls hear the word?



I did not birth them.
They are my scouts.
They are very young.

believe it or not, I do have a rather conservative stance on what one talks about in public.
And a few things in life you do not talk about with children who are not yours!

I have strong opinions on the matter.
but I check them at the door, because it's not the right place, nor appropriate audience.


But I suppose because of my stance on the matter, it is ok for strangers to subject my girls to this?
BTW the other lady is likely not in favor of abortion, and still she was upset when a complete stranger was bringing this up in front of her 6 year old child.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 8, 2014)

granfire said:


> I did not birth them.
> They are my scouts.
> They are very young.
> 
> ...



But its no big deal to you remember they are not even alive so I don't get why your so upset.  Its just a glob of cells.

I had a pro death person tell my kids people like me are why they support abortions.  All I was doing was wearing a McCain hat.  So it is what it is.  I don't really see "I'm not supporting your cause because of your stance on abortions" and then walking away as a big deal.  If you support abortions guess you shouldn't be so offended by the word


----------



## granfire (Mar 8, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> But its no big deal to you remember they are not even alive so I don't get why your so upset.  Its just a glob of cells.


not the topic



> I had a pro death person tell my kids people like me are why they support abortions.  All I was doing was wearing a McCain hat.  So it is what it is.  I don't really see "I'm not supporting your cause because of your stance on abortions" and then walking away as a big deal.  If you support abortions guess you shouldn't be so offended by the word



Pro death person?

My stance on whatever is really not material as I don't wear hats.
So did you think it was ok for this person to talk to your child like this?
I don't. 

I see where common courtesy has gone by way of the Dodo bird...but at one point, considering all the hoopla about how children can't think for them selves and need to be legislated into stupidity mindset, I figured _adults_ would know enough to not address first graders, heck, not even teenagers with this kind of stuff. 
remember: up to the age of 16 they are not supposed to know there are 2 kinds of people in the world! 

For starters, the girls don't make policy.
and, well, considering the area, I doubt many had the Birds and Butterfly talk yet...
So again, as a total stranger, where do you see that you are entitled to talk to somebody else's child about this topic? 

(BTW, that lovely person who addressed your son, I would have told him/her that people like that would make me considering changing my stance...but I suppose your cop training prevented you from that?)


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't see a problem. The girls were selling cookies as reps of their troop and GSA in general. The customer in either case declined to support them and gave their reason. They didn't discuss abortion or sex. What they did was no different than if they said no because not enough goes to the troop. The leaders should have given them some prep for such a comment, even if it was just "my leaders will be happy to talk to you about that but we cant ". 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 8, 2014)

granfire said:


> not the topic


 sure it is.  If its no big deal to you why would someone saying abortion offend you?


> Pro death person?


Yes pro killing helpless babies pro death.


> My stance on what r is really not material as I don't wear hats.
> So did you think it was ok for this person to talk to your child like this?
> I don't.


I asked him if he had the b@lls to say that to me or just little kids.  He laughed as he walked away quickly to rejoin his friends


> I see where common courtesy has gone by way of the Dodo bird...but at one point, considering all the hoopla about how children can't think for them selves and need to be legislated into stupidity mindset, I figured _adults_ would know enough to not address first graders, heck, not even teenagers with this kind of stuff.
> remember: up to the age of 16 they are not supposed to know there are 2 kinds of people in the world!


Well then the girl scouts should remain netural on all hot button topics if they dont want backlash


> For starters, the girls don't make policy.
> and, well, considering the area, I doubt many had the Birds and Butterfly talk yet...
> So again, as a total stranger, where do you see that you are entitled to talk to somebody else's child about this topic?



I don't make any laws or policy but cops always bear the brunt.  It is what it is. Life's not fair


> (BTW, that lovely person who addressed your son, I would have told him/her that people like that would make me considering changing my stance...but I suppose your cop training prevented you from that?)



IVe heard way worse so it didnt phase me really


----------



## Big Don (Mar 8, 2014)

[h=2]preg·nant[/h][SUP]1 [/SUP]  [preg-nuh
	


nt]   

   adjective  1. having a child or other offspring developing in the body; with child or young, as a woman or female mammal.


No one has ever been pregnant with a cat, or a remote control, pregnant means ONE thing and ONE thing only. Abortion, the termination of pregnancy, also only means ONE thing. That is, if you are ending a pregnancy, you are killing the child before it is born, i.e., pro abortion is pro death.
Your supposedly heroic Wendy Davis is such a great role model for women... 
She married a guy, got him to pay her way through college, divorced him and left him with their child AND THE CHILD SHE HAD BEFORE SHE MARRIED HIM. She didn't abort her kids, she just abandoned them. Hero isn't a word to use for her, gold digger is an accurate term as is child abandoning *****. Her career aspirations were more important to her than raising her children... wow, heroic...


----------



## granfire (Mar 8, 2014)

Big Don said:


> *preg·nant*
> 
> [SUP]1 [/SUP]  [preg-nuh
> 
> ...




Ok....aside from the little fact that this is not even near the topic....

I think it is amazing that you are so sure that it is abandonment. 
Marvelous.
It's not like men never abandon their offspring. Ever.

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB20001424052702304360704579419150649284412

Since we are off the reservation anyhow, I think we ca trail down this road a little further.

Not much has changed, has it.

No, wait...

There was a time when people did not feel entitled to force their opinions on children that were not their own, and _politely_ take up issues with a fellow adult....
Silly me. 

However, for all you gents who love to harp on 'constitution' and the like, you should tip your hat to this lady.
yeah, I know, you have the battle she picked to fight. 
But on the off chance you can separate the issue, she stood up against the good ole boys, when they tryed to push a law through they were unable to get passed in regular session, and then still had to resort to under handed lies and untruth in the hope to sneak it in. 
Had it been one of your topics, you would be singing a different tune!


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 8, 2014)

granfire said:


> There was a time when people did not feel entitled to force their opinions on children that were not their own, and _politely_ take up issues with a fellow adult....
> Silly me.


Nobody forced their opinion on any kids.  At least not from the story you gave.  They said no to buying cookies and said they didn't like GSA position on abortion.  That's it.  That's not forcing any opinions.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 8, 2014)

granfire said:


> Ok....aside from the little fact that this is not even near the topic....





> Sometime in early January a survey/article about strong women,  leadership role models included a link to the Texas lawmaker lady who  filibustered for 13 hours, disregarding her own health, in order to  prevent sneaky backdoor legislation being passed.





granfire said:


> Ok....aside from the little fact that this is not even near the topic....


Not near the topic? I thought your attempted canonization of the Gold digging child abandoning witch with a b was part of the topic.... 





> I think it is amazing that you are so sure that it is abandonment.
> Marvelous.
> It's not like men never abandon their offspring. Ever.


 Some men do, and all are soundly condemned for it, but, the dirty little secret is WOMEN ABANDON CHILDREN TOO, yet, men don't get called "Courageous" for abandoning their children...





> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB20001424052702304360704579419150649284412
> 
> Since we are off the reservation anyhow, I think we ca trail down this road a little further.


 I wasn't calling her a B it ch because she's assertive, but, because she got a guy to pay for her schooling and as soon as she was done, left him with both of the kids she had borne, including one that wasn't his, to pursue her career. Pink shoes don't make that OK.





> Not much has changed, has it.
> 
> No, wait...
> 
> ...


What are you drunk?





> However, for all you gents who love to harp on 'constitution' and the like, you should tip your hat to this lady.
> yeah, I know, you have the battle she picked to fight.


Sorry, exactly what part of the constitution has she shown laudable devotion to?





> But on the off chance you can separate the issue, she stood up against the good ole boys, when they tryed to push a law through they were unable to get passed in regular session, and then still had to resort to under handed lies and untruth in the hope to sneak it in.
> Had it been one of your topics, you would be singing a different tune!


----------



## Big Don (Mar 8, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Nobody forced their opinion on any kids.  At least not from the story you gave.  They said no to buying cookies and said they didn't like GSA position on abortion.  That's it.  That's not forcing any opinions.


Come on Ballen, don't you know that is almost as wrong as eating at Chick fil A?
you monster!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 8, 2014)

I have to ask, why are sexual issues even a policy in the scouts? I don't think abortion is something that 9 year old Jane should have to deal with at this time in her life. She is there to have a fun scouting experience. And then there is 10 year old Scotty who should be worried if the other 10 year old in his tent is gay and going to do things to his body while he is sleeping? Why is this even a subject matter? This is obviously an adult agenda.


----------



## Transk53 (Mar 9, 2014)

Tames D said:


> I have to ask, why are sexual issues even a policy in the scouts? I don't think abortion is something that 9 year old Jane should have to deal with at this time in her life. She is there to have a fun scouting experience. And then there is 10 year old Scotty who should be worried if the other 10 year old in his tent is gay and going to do things to his body while he is sleeping? Why is this even a subject matter? This is obviously an adult agenda.



Would you have not been a little peeved if a adult walked into a tent you were in and touched you up, irrespective of gender or sexuality? Why would that differ from a child. Or am I missing something here.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 9, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Would you have not been a little peeved if a adult walked into a tent you were in and touched you up, irrespective of gender or sexuality? Why would that differ from a child. Or am I missing something here.



Yes I think you are missing something. I will try to explain better when I have more time.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 9, 2014)

This is the price you pay for force feeding your pet political agendas into everyday life every moment you get. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drop bear (Mar 10, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Would you have not been a little peeved if a adult walked into a tent you were in and touched you up, irrespective of gender or sexuality? Why would that differ from a child. Or am I missing something here.



Does the scouts have a good record in that by the way?


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 10, 2014)

The person who knocks on your door doesn't know they are knocking at an inconvenient time for you. There is no way in hell they can know your schedule. I'm with granfire on this one: let's not talk about abortion to toddlers. Those people could just say "no thanks."


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> The person who knocks on your door doesn't know they are knocking at an inconvenient time for you. There is no way in hell they can know your schedule. I'm with granfire on this one: let's not talk about abortion to toddlers. Those people could just say "no thanks."


Sounded like they were telling the adult and the kid overheard.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 10, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Sounded like they were telling the adult and the kid overheard.



Okay, if we want to get into semantics, then let's not talk about abortion AROUND them either.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Okay, if we want to get into semantics, then let's not talk about abortion AROUND them either.



Why if its no big deal.  Its not a baby yet its just a glob of cells or a fetus why does the word abortion offend people.  And if the GSA doesn't want it mentioned they need to stop associating with groups that support it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2014)

My opinion is that there is never a reason to be rude, and I believe that discussing politics with a child is rude.  I don't buy girl scout cookies.  Acting as the "cookie mom" for my daughter's brownie troop gave me way too much insight into the entire process, and I hate the idea that people are essentially creating the world's most effective sales force out of our cute little girls.  

But, that's got nothing to do with a young lady (of any age) who is just doing her thing.  

Here's a question for the LEO here.  Is it okay to knowingly expose yourself to a minor, even if it's on your front stoop?  On the one hand, my ******** meter redlined when I heard that.  I seriously doubt anyone's that much of a douche bag.  But, on the other hand, in what world is it okay, for any reason, to knowingly expose yourself to a minor?  Or to anyone, for that matter?

All of that aside, I'm with granfire on this one.  We all have opinions on things, but children shouldn't be burdened by your politics or mine.  As much as I despise the entire idea of girl scouts selling anything, I smile at them and try to be as pleasant as possible when I see them outside the grocery store.


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Why if its no big deal.  Its not a baby yet its just a glob of cells or a fetus why does the word abortion offend people.  And if the GSA doesn't want it mentioned they need to stop associating with groups that support it.


Whether or not you believe it is a giant deal or no big deal at all, can't we agree that it's a little dickish to throw that at a pre-teen trying to sell some cookies?  

Ballen, regardless of your opinion on abortion or the girl scouts, you seem like way to decent of a guy to start politicking with someone else's pre-teenaged daughter.  I'll be very surprised if you tell me you'd do this.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Whether or not you believe it is a giant deal or no big deal at all, can't we agree that it's a little dickish to throw that at a pre-teen trying to sell some cookies?
> 
> Ballen, regardless of your opinion on abortion or the girl scouts, you seem like way to decent of a guy to start politicking with someone else's pre-teenaged daughter.  I'll be very surprised if you tell me you'd do this.


I wouldn't say anything to the kids, it Id say it to the adult.  BUT my point was to Gran who is a pro-death supporter and thinks its no big deal.  SO if its no big deal why is the word so offensive.  They didn't show pictures of an aborted baby or describe the process they said "Nope I don't like your support of abortions" and that was the end unless there was more Gran didn't post.  So if the act isn't a big del why is the word so offensive


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> My opinion is that there is never a reason to be rude, and I believe that discussing politics with a child is rude.  I don't buy girl scout cookies.  Acting as the "cookie mom" for my daughter's brownie troop gave me way too much insight into the entire process, and I hate the idea that people are essentially creating the world's most effective sales force out of our cute little girls.
> 
> But, that's got nothing to do with a young lady (of any age) who is just doing her thing.
> 
> ...


exposing yourself and saying a word abortion are totally different. However since you asked I can walk around inside my home naked as a jay bird if I want no matter who sees me. I cant go out side to my front stoop but I can stand in my living room next to the window and do naked bend and thrusts all day if I want.


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> I wouldn't say anything to the kids, it Id say it to the adult.  BUT my point was to Gran who is a pro-death supporter and thinks its no big deal.  SO if its no big deal why is the word so offensive.  They didn't show pictures of an aborted baby or describe the process they said "Nope I don't like your support of abortions" and that was the end unless there was more Gran didn't post.  So if the act isn't a big del why is the word so offensive


I am an atheist, but don't think there's anything wrong at all with being religious.  I don't think Jesus is offensive, and I encourage my kids to be curious about religion and respecting other peoples' beliefs.  But, I think it would be very inappropriate for a stranger to talk in any way about Jesus with my 5 year old.  

You're fixating on whether the word is offensive to granfire, but in my opinion, it doesn't have to be offensive to make it inappropriate.  

And, hey, can you help me out with my other question?  Is is legal for a guy to knowingly expose himself to a minor, even if it's on his porch?  One of the other guys in the thread alleges to answer his door naked, even when he knows it's the girl scouts ringing the bell.  That sounds like BS to me, but I am curious if it's legal.  (Edit:  I'm referring to the exchange in posts 2 through 6 of this thread).


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> I am an atheist, but don't think there's anything wrong at all with being religious.  I don't think Jesus is offensive, and I encourage my kids to be curious about religion and respecting other peoples' beliefs.  But, I think it would be very inappropriate for a stranger to talk in any way about Jesus with my 5 year old.


so saying the word Jesus would offend you?  If someone said Jesus loves you to your kids in passing that would offend you?  Nobody talked to a kid about abortion they simply said the word.  that's it no more no less.  No I don't want cookies because of the GSA stance on abortions" and walked away that's not talking to a kid about abortions that simply saying the word. 


> You're fixating on whether the word is offensive to granfire, but in my opinion, it doesn't have to be offensive to make it inappropriate.
> 
> And, hey, can you help me out with my other question?  Is is legal for a guy to knowingly expose himself to a minor, even if it's on his porch?  One of the other guys in the thread alleges to answer his door naked, even when he knows it's the girl scouts ringing the bell.  That sounds like BS to me, but I am curious if it's legal.  (Edit:  I'm referring to the exchange in posts 2 through 6 of this thread).


depends on the state.  As far as I know here he would be ok as long as he ever walked outside.  You have an expectation of privacy in your home.  I can double check but I don't know of any offenses he would violate.  Public nudity or indecent exposure here needs to occur in a public place or a place that the general public can see.  opening your door and staying inside wouldn't fit BUT every state is different and Im not a lawyer. I wouldn't arrest for it if I got the call but id run it past the states atty and ask if they wanted me to file charges but as described answering the door but never exiting the house I think you would be ok.  going outside would be a different story


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Here's a question for the LEO here.  Is it okay to knowingly expose yourself to a minor, even if it's on your front stoop?  On the one hand, my ******** meter redlined when I heard that.  I seriously doubt anyone's that much of a douche bag.  But, on the other hand, in what world is it okay, for any reason, to knowingly expose yourself to a minor?  Or to anyone, for that matter?


As described above (answering the door naked), I would probably charge -- but not be 100% confident the case would survive prosecution.  One of the key elements in indecent exposure is a "lewd or lascivious display" and the argument has been made that simply being naked is not a lewd or lascivious display.  My counter to that would be that choosing to answer the door that way is creating a display, and deliberately exposure, therefore lewd if not lascivious.  I'd point out the distinction between running downstairs to fetch a pair of undershorts out of the dryer (or even living a nudist life inside your house), and someone inadvertently looking in the window and catching a glimpse and answering the door while undressed is that one is a chance observation and the other a deliberate revelation.

For an actual example... here's the final outcome of a Fairfax County (VA) case.  The guy was seen by two different people some time apart (and other accounts at the time suggest it may not have been as isolated an incident as implied in this article), inside his own home, naked.  He was convicted in a trial in General District Court (not a court of record) and appealed, getting a_ de novo_ trial in Circuit Court, where a jury acquitted him.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

I just double checked the criminal digest and the only way being naked and answering the door would be a crime would be if you started touching your genitals or were aroused when you came to the door.  Just being nude is not a crime


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

I would suggest a no solicitation and no trespassing signs as opposed to answering the door naked however


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> so saying the word Jesus would offend you?  If someone said Jesus loves you to your kids in passing that would offend you?  Nobody talked to a kid about abortion they simply said the word.  that's it no more no less.  No I don't want cookies because of the GSA stance on abortions" and walked away that's not talking to a kid about abortions that simply saying the word.
> 
> depends on the state.  As far as I know here he would be ok as long as he ever walked outside.  You have an expectation of privacy in your home.  I can double check but I don't know of any offenses he would violate.  Public nudity or indecent exposure here needs to occur in a public place or a place that the general public can see.  opening your door and staying inside wouldn't fit BUT every state is different and Im not a lawyer. I wouldn't arrest for it if I got the call but id run it past the states atty and ask if they wanted me to file charges but as described answering the door but never exiting the house I think you would be ok.  going outside would be a different story



Would it offend me?  No.  Do I think it's appropriate?  Also no.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Would it offend me?  No.  Do I think it's appropriate?  Also no.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk



Saying Jesus loves you is not appropriate. I Feel sorry for you


----------



## Carol (Mar 10, 2014)

I find most direct selling to be very intrusive. I think this weekend I saw one of the worst examples of it.  There was a group of U.S. Marines gathered in front of a grocery store near the park on Saturday, and they were standing right in line with the door frame so they could literally get right in your face and ask you to buy a raffle ticket.  Next day, Sunday, same group was at Wal-Mart, same tactics. 

I don't know what the raffle is for, but I certainly don't appreciate grown men positioning themselves a few inches away from me knowing that I have to use that door to get in and out of the store as a way to make their money.  That, frankly, is pretty sick.   Had I not been out on park business, I might have skipped the retailer all together.


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Saying Jesus loves you is not appropriate. I Feel sorry for you



Lol.  I feel sorry fur you, too.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Lol.  I feel sorry fur you, too.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk



So do you hide their eyes when you see a Jesus loves you bumper sticker?


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> So do you hide their eyes when you see a Jesus loves you bumper sticker?


 why is everything so extreme in your world, ballen?



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> why is everything so extreme in your world, ballen?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Its not it seems to be in your world. simple words don't offend me like they do you.  I was just seeing if it is just the verbal word Jesus or is it in print also a bad thing to you


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Its not it seems to be in your world. simple words don't offend me like they do you.  I was just seeing if it is just the verbal word Jesus or is it in print also a bad thing to you


I am pretty sure I specifically said that it doesn't offend me.  

Take a step back.  Read what I'm posting and stop acting like a zealot.

I do think that proselytizing to my five year old is inappropriate.  I dont find the word Jesus offensive.

Am I crazy?  Seems like a pretty reasonable position.  How does that somehow get twisted into being offended by the word Jesus?  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Steve (Mar 10, 2014)

Steve said:


> Would it offend me?  No.  Do I think it's appropriate?  Also no.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk



Just in case you missed it, ballen.

A couple posts earlier, i had already said specifically that I am not offended by religion, even though I am not religious.  I wrote the above post, and can't think of a way to be more explicit.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> I am pretty sure I specifically said that it doesn't offend me.
> 
> Take a step back.  Read what I'm posting and stop acting like a zealot.
> 
> ...



If you don't believe then why would you care.  It should be no different then if someone one walked by in a clown costume and said bobo loves you.  Saying Jesus love you isn't proselytizing.
Is it the word love or Jesus you find not appropriate?  If a mall Santa walked by and said Santa loves you would that also be inappropriate?  
And forgive me for not believing that your not offended by Jesus since your the one that's so appalled by religion you decided to talk about it in a thread that had nothing to do with religion


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> If you don't believe then why would you care.  It should be no different then if someone one walked by in a clown costume and said bobo loves you.  Saying Jesus love you isn't proselytizing.
> Is it the word love or Jesus you find not appropriate?  If a mall Santa walked by and said Santa loves you would that also be inappropriate?
> *And forgive me for not believing *that your not offended by Jesus since your the one that's so appalled by religion you decided to talk about it in a thread that had nothing to do with religion


So, there's the crux of it.  You don't believe me.  You're a mind reader now, and can see into the hearts and minds of people across the vast, virtual plains of the internet.  You are openly admitting what I've expected for a long time.  Which is why you will argue with me, even when I'm agreeing with you.  Damnedest thing I've ever seen, really.  No matter how much I try to explain, you choose what to believe and what not to believe, even if your chosen reality is in direct conflict with what is really written.  How can you expect to have a discussion with anyone if you don't accept what they're saying at face value?  

I wasn't offended by the word Jesus when I wrote the post, and I'm not offended now.  Once again, if you'd calm down a little, step back and try to understand what I wrote and why, I think you could understand.  In the context of people discussing politics with kids AND people going door to door, it's not unreasonable to think of Jehovah's Witness or LDS representatives knocking on doors or walking around the neighborhood.  I don't have a problem at all with it, and these religious believers are unfailingly polite.  However, I believe it would be inappropriate for one of them to talk to my five year old about God (or Jesus, heaven, hell or Satan).  In the same way I would find it inappropriate for an adult to talk to my five year old about "The Left" or "The Right" or abortion (see how everything comes full circle).

But, all of that is pointless, because you've just admitted that you don't believe what I write.  Which seems like a really dysfunctional way to participate on a discussion board.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> So, there's the crux of it.  You don't believe me.  You're a mind reader now, and can see into the hearts and minds of people across the vast, virtual plains of the internet.  You are openly admitting what I've expected for a long time.  Which is why you will argue with me, even when I'm agreeing with you.  Damnedest thing I've ever seen, really.  No matter how much I try to explain, you choose what to believe and what not to believe, even if your chosen reality is in direct conflict with what is really written.  How can you expect to have a discussion with anyone if you don't accept what they're saying at face value?


when what your saying is followed by other statements that don't agree with what you stated how can one believe it?  This topic had nothing to do with religion or Jesus specifically yet your so offended by the possibility someone may mention his name to your kids you felt the need to post about it when its totally unrelated to GSA and abortions.  So yes I don't believe your not offended since it bothered you enough to post about it so what your saying doesn't jive with your behavior. 


> I wasn't offended by the word Jesus when I wrote the post, and I'm not offended now.  Once again, if you'd calm down a little, step back and try to understand what I wrote and why, I think you could understand.  In the context of people discussing politics with kids AND people going door to door, it's not unreasonable to think of Jehovah's Witness or LDS representatives knocking on doors or walking around the neighborhood.  I don't have a problem at all with it, and these religious believers are unfailingly polite.  However, I believe it would be inappropriate for one of them to talk to my five year old about God (or Jesus, heaven, hell or Satan).  In the same way I would find it inappropriate for an adult to talk to my five year old about "The Left" or "The Right" or abortion (see how everything comes full circle).


except religion had NOTHING to do with the topic you decided the idea someone might say the word Jesus is so bothersome to you that you brought it into the discussion.  


> But, all of that is pointless, because you've just admitted that you don't believe what I write.  Which seems like a really dysfunctional way to participate on a discussion board.


yes because no one ever lies on the internet :sadsong:


----------



## Steve (Mar 11, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> when what your saying is followed by other statements that don't agree with what you stated how can one believe it?  This topic had nothing to do with religion or Jesus specifically yet your so offended by the possibility someone may mention his name to your kids you felt the need to post about it when its totally unrelated to GSA and abortions.  So yes I don't believe your not offended since it bothered you enough to post about it so what your saying doesn't jive with your behavior.
> 
> except religion had NOTHING to do with the topic you decided the idea someone might say the word Jesus is so bothersome to you that you brought it into the discussion.
> 
> yes because no one ever lies on the internet :sadsong:


You really think I'm a liar?  I have to say, that genuinely hurts, ballen.  I know we don't see eye to eye on many things, but, I didn't realize how little you think of me.


----------



## ballen0351 (Mar 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> You really think I'm a liar?  I have to say, that genuinely hurts, ballen.  I know we don't see eye to eye on many things, but, I didn't realize how little you think of me.



Na that was a general people lie on the internet.
I don't think your lying on purpose I'm saying what you type "im not offended" and the behavior you display "people should not talk to my kid about Jesus" are in contrast.


----------



## billc (Mar 11, 2014)

And yet, in school, all sorts of lefty political agendas are given to children, and some involve a great deal about sex and sexual activity...and if you complain you are called a nut...and then you are ignored and just have to accept it...


----------

